# Undo



## enoyna

Hi,

I'm working on some Dutch translations but have a problem with the word 'Undo'. I know that it should be 'Ongedaan maken' in Dutch but that's way too long for the space I have. Are there any other alternatives?

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Suehil

It depends on the context; 'undo' can refer to various things and the translation would vary accordingly.  What is the complete sentence?  What is it that is being undone?


----------



## enoyna

It's used on its own but it basically means 'undo move' (after moving a card during a game).


----------



## Suehil

In that case all I can think of is either 'terug' or just leave the English, which, in these days of the Internet, will be easily understood.


----------



## SVp2

I would also recommend the use of "Undo".
The term is generally known in the Dutch speaking computer using population, since much (most ?) of the software we use is in English.


----------



## enoyna

Thanks for your comments, 'Undo' it is then!


----------



## Thyrr

enoyna said:


> It's used on its own but it basically means 'undo move' (after moving a card during a game).


I'd say 'ongedaan maken' for 'undo' or 'zet ongedaan maken' for 'undo move'.


----------

